# Q. Can I Be Happy Without Religion?



## spnadmin (Jun 17, 2004)

Much depends on one's idea of happiness. True happiness is a
state of mind in which man finds transquility and contentment.
The external happiness conferred by material possessions and
worldly activities is ephemeral and superficial. In Communist
countries people may appear to be satisfied and contented as
their material conditions improve, but can they really be said
to have achieved true happiness and real peace of mind? 

Perhaps one of the reasons for the present day decline in
morals is the neglect of religion. Without high ethical
standards, which are the foundations of all religions no
organized and disciplined life is possible. Promiscuity and
sexual aberrations are no doubt due to ignorance and a neglect
of the fundamental principles of ethics. In a secular state, it
is the duty of parents and voluntary organizations to impart to
children a knowledge of moral and spiritual values and ennoble
them. If a man who is under a strong temptation thinks that
moral rules are man-made, he may easily violate them. He will
hesitate more to disobey them, if he believes that they are God
made and have been revealed to him through a Divine Teacher or
the Guru. 

Even men of piety and great devotion are apt to fall a prey to
temptation. There are such notable examples as Bhai Gurdas and
Bhai Joga Singh. If religion is not sincerely practised, it has
little effect on our private lives or that of the community. An
interest in religion makes people seek the company of holy men,
which can give them the solace and happiness they really need. 

Some people make a show of being religious. This does not serve
any useful purpose. What is needed is a positive attitude, to
seek the company and assistance of those persons who are truly
devoted to religion. 

Some people think that religion is an irrelvance, a matter of
no consequence, and that they lose nothing if they exclude
religion from their lives. They believe in the motto: 'Eat,
drink, and be merry'. But does this give an edge or meaning to
life? Life has a purpose. Religion makes a man conscious of his
spiritual heritage and goal.


----------



## Saheb Singh (Feb 17, 2005)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa,Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh,
WHERE RELIGION ENDS SPIRITUALITY STARTS - RITE FROM THE MODE OF GOODNESS.
SIKH - IS SPIRITUAL STUDENT WHO NEEDS TO REMAIN IN THE FRAMEWORK OF GURU SHABAD GUIDANCE THUS RESTRAINING HIS EVIL MIND.


----------



## Singhstah (Feb 18, 2005)

NO ONE no matter wat a persons idea of happiness can be truly happy without Satguroo


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 18, 2005)

Singhstah so you are saying that no-one can be happy with Guru Granth Sahib Ji? Bit narrow minded... esp. for a Sikh!

Anyway - I don't think anyone can be happy without spirituality.... because the essence of spirituality [whatever form it takes, naturism, religion, chanting, dancing to a diety, bowing etc. etc.] is centrally about reflecting on the self, looking in and finding out who we really are...
Buddha taught this in a sense... before we can do an outward seach we have to look in and find ourselves.


----------



## Singhstah (Feb 19, 2005)

let me explain wat i meant , sorry i wasnt clearer before wat i meant was that u cant be happy without naam(gurmantar naam) and u can only get naam from panj pyare in the amrit sanchar(amrit ceremony) and becoming amritdhari through the amrit sanchar means u are taking guroo granth sahib ji as ur guroo.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 19, 2005)

That's even more narrow minded, because you are not only saying other religions are not as great, but you are saying only a small percent of Sikhs will actually be happy. So basically under 5% of the world!


----------



## drkhalsa (Feb 20, 2005)

CaramelChocolate said:
			
		

> That's even more narrow minded, because you are not only saying other religions are not as great, but you are saying only a small percent of Sikhs will actually be happy. So basically under 5% of the world!


 
Dear fellows 

What I thnk is only happiness a person can get is in knowing the fact that the only thing that exist , the only doer in this universe and each and every manisfestation of this world is GOD ( AKAL PURAKH) himself nothing else prevails 

But i think is it takes time to reach such an understanding and each religion including Sikhism  teaches this as a goal in life some say it as total submission , total faith and so on

By understanding What I mean is not the Theoretical understanding ( just like me stating all this )but the real understanding ..by this I mean the understanding that is not dependent on your thinking and evaluation process but the kind which is just with you all the time without your effort .

It is bit difficult for me to explain but i will try 
Just like If we say to somebody that each and every human is from god and there is no difference between both and we should not discriminate among each other so now this theoretical undersatnding and it needs a constant evaluation and thinking process to apply practically and many of us are quite succesful in it but this mechanism may fail anytime in case of emergency , pirority ,anger and rage 

Now the real understanding is like every body understand that both his face and limbs ( hands , feet ) are his own and there is no differenc in the fact that to whom it belong and we never need to think this that if we hurt our hand it will definately hurt us there is absolute no confusion about that this kind of understanding never fails no matter what happens 

Similar is the understanding I am talking about when we dael in practicle world every thing is god himself and he is the only doer there is nothing that exist except him we ( atleast me )can understand this thoretically most of the time but real understanding is lacking and any spirtual person crave for such understanding 


> let me explain wat i meant , sorry i wasnt clearer before wat i meant was that u cant be happy without naam(gurmantar naam) and u can only get naam from panj pyare in the amrit sanchar(amrit ceremony) and becoming amritdhari through the amrit sanchar means u are taking guroo granth sahib ji as ur guroo.


Now what Singhstah was stating was quite quite correct in a sense that in sikhism this the way we can reach such real undersytanding and offcourse not the only way to reach there so in a way he is quite write 


Jatinder Singh


----------

